
Why Microsoft 8 doesn’t matter - ecd
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2011/09/15/why-microsoft-8-doesnt-matter/
======
nextparadigms
I agree that a lot fewer people would actually want to use Windows, especially
now that they're completely revamping the interface, and "normal" people might
find it hard to accomodate with it, if they didn't have all the Windows
programs.

But I also don't think the iPad has "won" for eternity the tablet market. It's
having a nice head start, but eventually its market share will become a bit
more niche with 20-30% market share.

Apple is great for the computing industry, they push it forward. But they can
do that very well from a 20% market share, too. But even at that kind of
market share they tend to become very strict with what they allow on their
computers. Can you imagine how much worse it would be if they actually had
over 50% of the market? Or even 90% like Microsoft?

I don't think any company should have more than 50% of a market. Not Apple,
not Google, and not Microsoft. They all become a bit perverted when they get
that much. Some more than others.

------
alexcraig23
Computing has changed so greatly in just the last 5 years alone. While
Microsoft is still a huge player in the industry, I don't think Windows 8 is
going to do that much for them. Only time will tell though

------
rjd
Completely rubbish article. His analysis is flawed left right and centre. Not
that I'm probably much better but heres my take on his points:

1) The Zune failed because Apple controlled the price of hardware. A Zune was
more expensive than an iPod and lacked the years of advertising and brand
building behind it.

2) The Metro doesn't fail as a phone operating system. Its a lot nicer I'v
found than many others. One major reason it didn't sell was it wasn't shipped
to stores. Go try buying one, clerks will try and sell you anything but one.
Why... I dunno... probably kick backs.

Personally I went into a store and said I needed one for developing, the guy
spent 10 minutes refusing to sell me one and trying to talk me in to an
android. I've heard this identical story from several other developers I know
as well, its not isolated.

Another point is MS tried to play hardball with carriers like Apple did and
got smacked around. With Android carriers have complete control, they roll
there own versions, my dad has an android device which is almost unusable due
to the carrier OS on it. They have locked it down, and whats worse if he mucks
with it voids the warranty, looses help support. Not good for a 60 year old
mechanic.

Chances are carriers decided to teach MS a lesson, MS came in guns blazing
only to find I bet the resistance they have met has been way more than they
expected. And Im sure carriers know all too well the history of MS and have
deliberately knee capped them from trying to dominate the phone markets.

3) "Microsoft is being run by HP" and what does that mean? I assume he means
run by people without foresight, making bad business decisions. But arguable
HP have a good business plan which involves making a lot more more off
software than hardware. HP is a hardware company making a transition to
software.. its nothing like MS. MS is innovating on quite an unusaual scale,
its nothing like HP ATM.

4) Lessons unlearned from vista. Please making an argument that incremental
change is plain idiotic. Without incremental change nothing improves.
Innovation is a process of failing till you get it right. Sure Vista had huge
problems, but if anyone hasn't noticed already every second version of windows
sucks. They innovate with one release then perfect with the next. Which is a
bad Sign for Win 8 as its an innovate release, Win 9 will be the king maker or
breaker.

5) "That’s an alcoholic level of denial" No there isn't, Longhorn was the
catastrophe not Vista, Vista was the recovery. And it showed that it was
rushed out the door, but it wasn't an epic failure, it sold perfectly well
like windows always does. And By SP 2 there wasn't anything wrong with it at
all. Denying Longhorn is an alcoholic level of denial.

6) "there’s already an ARM tablet that runs Windows" really.. saying building
for arm is a mistake... not sure I can even be bothered going into this. The
writer blames MS for being short sight, then says this...

7) "A key reason why lots of PC users have switched to Macs since 2006 is that
they could access the native functionality of Windows" sure.. I'd also say 1/3
drop in price helped more than being able to move your apps. But I guess there
where some who where interested in running Windows apps on a Mac. Another key
reason is the bad press from Vista.

8) "Tablet troll fight: Android vs Windows" this entire area neglects the
entire patent and copyright war going on. Is ignoring the head start Apple
has. And is focusing on 'fan boy' aspects... weakest part of the whole
article, Im not even sure he had a point, just some loosely related comments.

9) "PC market is decline" Wasn't there an article recently from PC World or
some similar out fit that totally dismissed this? pointed out numbers are
still extremely strong, desktop computing is going anywhere? An article which
had industry figures and not just someone thinks is happening from there arm
chair. From memory what is happening is desktop are being replaced with
laptops and people are buying portable devices along side there primary device
(laptop/desktop).

Overall I think he's right Win 8 won't matter as its going to be a cluster
f/ck. But its going to be a fun ride for me. I've already written 3 apps for
the Win 8 store, got 3 more sketches o my wall.

MS will continue because MS has the contracts, its the same reason Vista sold
so well, its going to be on every machine whether you want it or not.

